# Memo example/help?



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well i been having touble with my memo and yea i wanted to learn the story method but it is confusing i guess? I use CO, Cp is Jperms and EP is jperms, Eo is the 2 piece switch.

I was wondering if someone can make a video showing how they memorize outloud.

Like scramble and point and say evrything outloud that is going htrough their mind.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

What don´t you understand about it?


Well, I could make a video of how I make pictures for my edge pieces and place them on my route; I can film the route since all the routes I use for a cubing are in my house (don´t need big ones  ).

Don´t know if that would help though.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

post it here too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 26, 2008)

F.P. said:


> post it here too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc



I didn't work for me... I can't create a image fast so that is not the way for me...


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

well, but the aim of the tutorial is they loci technique...it doesn´t matter how you make your images; it´s just that I´m doing it this way...but the loc technique remains the same.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow!

This is an awesome tutorial!!


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey! It's a pretty good method when you finnaly understand the method. But I have a question: Why do you say it's better with different routes? I am not sure how it's going to helping me so maybe you could tell me. 

By the way, cool dog in the backround.


----------



## tim (Mar 27, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Hey! It's a pretty good method when you finnaly understand the method. But I have a question: Why do you say it's better with different routes? I am not sure how it's going to helping me so maybe you could tell me.



You don't get confused with older images.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 27, 2008)

tim said:


> Inusagi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! It's a pretty good method when you finnaly understand the method. But I have a question: Why do you say it's better with different routes? I am not sure how it's going to helping me so maybe you could tell me.
> ...



Exactly...I answered you on youtube as well (video comments).


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 27, 2008)

Sry.. asked both places to get a faster answer.

Another question: I am really terribel on creating images, they won't come... (not exactly a question I know)

And do you have to make the route before you solve the cube, or can you make an easy road to walk in full speed rigth in the memorization time?


----------



## F.P. (Mar 28, 2008)

No, you have to make the route before; and it has always to be the same, always the same points. Otherwise you will just confuse yourself.

For bld cubing you usually don't need long routes; I have routes with over 100 points (which I use for other things) - everything is possible; but for cubing you usually don't even need 10 points.
You don't have to make the routes inside your house or something, they can be anywhere.

And usually one room is enough for a route...if you are experienced, you can make 30-50 points in one room for sure.
So, you could create one route in every room you have in the house you live for example.

Do you use pochmann?


----------



## SajberPinGu (Mar 28, 2008)

come up with images of all the cubies and train them for a while and there wont be any problem at all...


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 28, 2008)

F.P. said:


> No, you have to make the route before; and it has always to be the same, always the same points. Otherwise you will just confuse yourself.
> 
> For bld cubing you usually don't need long routes; I have routes with over 100 points (which I use for other things) - everything is possible; but for cubing you usually don't even need 10 points.
> You don't have to make the routes inside your house or something, they can be anywhere.
> ...



Thanks for the answer. I use 3-cycle, but used old pochmann before. It took too long time to execute and memorize, so I switched.



SajberPinGu said:


> come up with images of all the cubies and train them for a while and there wont be any problem at all...



Do you mean one pictures each piece, or one picture for two and two pieces? (like the video said).


----------



## F.P. (Mar 28, 2008)

Method doesn't really matter. 
I think most people could use numbers or letters to memorise (and convert them into images + the other way around).

As for pochmann I would make an image for every sticker, since you do orientation and permutation at the same time.

My advice for pochmann users would be to create an image for every possible relation of the stickers (just like I do, but with a fixed list).
So you have a picture for ae, af, ag, ah, ai [...ax], be, bf, bg etc.

A lot of pictures but really efficient and fast.

I will just write all the images I used down after every solve and that's how I will create my list...and from then I will use the same pictures all the time.
I suggest to learn images by using them and not by just "learning" them.
So, I won't just sit down and make a list of images, then learn it and use it.
I will practice bld cubing and create+learn the images by that.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 28, 2008)

My brain just can't do that. I mean, when I memorize the cube, and let say that I meet the letters "B G", my brain just make a black backround with those letters in front of the black backround. And thats happen with all the letters. So can't remember how the cube is after three pairs of lettters. Do you have any tips for me to make me create images? (and of course, a way to do it fast, cause I can't sit here with my cube and starring at it in a year before I actually solves it blind).


----------



## F.P. (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, don't you associate anything with BG?

it could stay for a "Big Girl" or "Bad/Big Game" or just the initials of a friend of yours or a celebrity.
You can also type it in google and see what comes up. 

You can practice creativity, you have to stimulate your brain, you can activate both sides of your brain, you can even synchronize them for some time.

Trust me, your brain can do much more than you could ever imagine.

As for creating images, there are no boundaries...images, which work fine for me, may not necessarily work for you as well.
Try to put all kind of emotions in your images.

If you have an image of a flower, you have to smell it, if you have an image of 
something to eat (or just anything else) you have to taste it, you have to touch it, feel it.

Such things support your brainm your memorisation.
It's easier for your brain to memorise things if it associates it with something emotional.

Just as an example: when I was eight years old, my first cat died in an accident...I'm almost 21 now, but I still know what I did this day, I know what the weather was like and I know what shoes I was wearing and I know exactly how my neighbour stood at the door to our house and told me what just happened.

I promise you, everyone who was somehow involved in anything that happened at the eleventh september in 2001 will remember like everything from this day.
So, your brain memorises easier through emotion, put that into your memorisation process.

Also, make "normal" images stupid/silly/abstract...
Just as an example again:

you have to memorise BG, your image for that is a Big/Fat Girl...you put that pic on a point of your route. Let's say this point is the toilette in your house (always a good point, seriously  ).
Then this fat girl isn't just standing next to the toilette, it's stuck in it, because it's so fat and trying to get out; her face is red because she is so exhausted by that.

I know, that sounds kinda stupid - but that's what it's all about.
You won't forget this picture!



But as I suggested in my last post...make a list by solving the cube.
Do a few solves everyday without the timer. Do them for the images sake...you will get about 5-10 new images with every solve.
Soon you will have a decent list of images and you will reach the point, where you only have to create 2-5 new images a solve...and you will have a complete list sooner or later.

Important things though:

If you use an image for a letter combination: write it down and use it again the whole, so you get used to this image.
You have to avoid similar images.

Let's say you have BG=Big Girl and FG=Fat Girl (this combination won't come up though  ) - this will be confusing. Don't do that, you have to find a different image for one of the combinations.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 28, 2008)

B G = bug, beggar, bag? Living creatures preferred.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 28, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> B G = bug, beggar, bag? Living creatures preferred.



lots of possibilities.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2008)

I have troubles with memo too. It's not like I can memo, it's that I end up having to go back to make sure and still DNF any way. I memo in less than 2minutes, most of the time is trying to identify which piece is which letter. Then I go back to make sure I memoed correctly and used the right letters. That wastes like 3 minutes. I DNF and find that I used the wrong letter or screwed up on a setup. I try to go slow during solves to make sure I don't mess up on the algs. That doesn't help, It just makes you lose concentration and forget things. Must practice more...


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow... Thanks! I am very grateful. I am impressed how fast you can imagine actually, and I am going to try what you said.(but I can't use google under an official solve.)

There's a problem with that list thing you talked about. I am younger then you (not take it the bad way), and I still live with my parents. So if they find a list like that. Well, you can try making an image of that. You said if the pic is more stupid, it will be better. And it makes it worse in this case. 
So I think I'll drop the list thing, but I'll use the method you showed me.

Anyway, people in this forum is talking about a method called Roman rooms, is this the method you showed us???


----------



## joey (Mar 28, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> There's a problem with that list thing you talked about. I am younger then you (not take it the bad way), and I still live with my parents. So if they find a list like that. Well, you can try making an image of that. You said if the pic is more stupid, it will be better. And it makes it worse in my case.



What are you talking about?


----------



## F.P. (Mar 28, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Wow... Thanks! I am very grateful. I am impressed how fast you can imagine actually, and I am going to try what you said.(but I can't use google under an official solve.)
> 
> There's a problem with that list thing you talked about. I am younger then you (not take it the bad way), and I still live with my parents. So if they find a list like that. Well, you can try making an image of that. You said if the pic is more stupid, it will be better. And it makes it worse in this case.
> So I think I'll drop the list thing, but I'll use the method you showed me.
> ...




I honestly have never heard of the "roman rooms" method, but I guess it's the same.

I ment that you should use google to help you make a list if you can't find images.

And you als misunderstood that thing with the "stupid images".

You will usually make a list with "normal" pics and when you put them on a point of your route before the solve, you make them "stupid".
I mean, your fat girl is not always sitting on the toilet.
She will be on different route points, depending on the route you solve and when FG is used in your solve.

Your actual images on the list don't have to "stupid" or vulgar or anything...you do that in your mind...your parents won't notice.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 28, 2008)

joey said:


> What are you talking about?



It was an answer to F.P. If you read his longest post in this thread you'll probably find out what I am talking about, but if you just read me post then my post the it may sound a bit stupid.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 28, 2008)

F.P. said:


> I honestly have never heard of the "roman rooms" method, but I guess it's the same.
> 
> I ment that you should use google to help you make a list if you can't find images.
> 
> ...



There you solved my problems. Now I can make my list! You've explained it very good, and again Thanks!


----------



## F.P. (Mar 28, 2008)

No problem...by the way: youtube says you are 18?! that's two years difference. 

And you are from norway? 

Hej!


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow my bad! guys i didnt know this thread was answered..

I will watcht he tutorial now.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 30, 2008)

-.- don't you check your own thread?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Mar 30, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> -.- don't you check your own thread?



i mean last time i checked it was like on the 2nd page of thread list.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 30, 2008)

When I check my thread I check after ten min. and then I check the next hour. And then evry day. Don't understand how you don't do it. I just can't stop checking it.


----------

